# Marine fabrication SE Louisiana



## dpm3 (Sep 22, 2018)

cbTX said:


> Looking for recommendations for a fabricator (grab bar, poling platform) in and around New Orleans / northshore. Thanks in advance!


I used Halk Marine out of Covington to have my casting platform built and have been happy with it. I'm sure there a dozen or more people who could do it around Morgan City.


----------



## cbTX (Oct 5, 2017)

dpm3 said:


> I used Halk Marine out of Covington to have my casting platform built and have been happy with it. I'm sure there a dozen or more people who could do it around Morgan City.


Thanks! Halk is really close to me and their pics online look good. Will hit them up.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Not New Orleans area, but if you are ever in South Central LA you can try Cade @ Acadiana Propeller and Fabrications.

On MS Gulf Coast there's Derouen's Marine Aluminum Welding & Fabrication

Laboatworx in Thibodeaux, LA


----------



## mattmass (May 15, 2020)

Frog Daddy Boats did a poling platform for me. It came out great!! and the price was good too! They are in Covington. I listed his contact below:


Matt Hardee: 985-773-8146


----------

